# Probleme mit Arcor Router Zyxel 660HW



## partitionist (15. Juni 2007)

Hallo, ich habe immer Probleme mit der Internetverbindung, bei mir sind 2 PC´s am Router angeschloßen. Ab und zu bekomme ich auf einem Rechner keine Internetverbindung, manchmal muss ich den Router reseten oder ich ziehe mein LAN Kabel vom PC raus, ich weiß nicht genau wo das Problem liegt 

Öfters kann ich nicht einmal mein Router anpingen, manchmal gehn ein oder zwei Packete verloren, aber mir ist aufgefallen wenn der zweite PC an ist, also ins Internet kommt, kann ich mit dem anderen nicht ins Internet.
Wenn ich den einen PC ausschalte, funktioniert auf dem anderen das Internt, komisch oder


----------



## Loveboat (20. Juli 2007)

Haben beide vielleicht die gleiche IP-Addresse? Statisch eingetragen oder via DHCP zuweisen lassen?


----------



## partitionist (20. Juli 2007)

Bei einem statisch und bei dem anderem dynamisch, wieso?


----------



## Dr Dau (20. Juli 2007)

Hallo!

Statisch und dynamisch funktioniert, wenn überhaupt, nur bedingt.
Wenn der DHCP aktiviert ist, dann ist ein bestimmter Adressbereich für die dynamische Vergabe reserviert.
Welcher Adressbereich dieses ist, sollte im Handbuch stehen (jeder Hersteller kocht da leider sein eigenes Süppchen).

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

